

On Bad Hacker News Titles - zackbloom
http://dev.hubspot.com/blog/on-bad-hacker-new-titles

======
rcat
Interesting idea, better than many stuff on Hacker News.

The funny thing is that they've used a bad title, which gives you an
impression that it's going to be a boring rant about titles. So it didn't get
much points because people skipped it. Showing that if you put in a very bad
title no-one would read it and so no-one can form an impression about it. So
it would probably have been better if they had just used a good title in the
first place. You do need some way of attracting visits.

A better way to test this would be pricing a good quality product low, as this
attracts customers due to simple economics of demand, and then impressing them
with the quality thus getting repeat buys.

------
ishkur101
Im getting Service Unavailable - DNS failure

The server is temporarily unable to service your request. Please try again
later.Reference #11.3f353e17.1361990667.f5c5fa9c

------
mschnitt
Awesome!

